# Castrol Syntec 0-30 Made in Germany for 2009 Jetta MK4 2.0



## Vitamin T (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello Guys,

Yes, my Jetta MK4 2.0 is year 2009. This car is still manufactured in Mexico and they called Jetta Clasic. The model is exactly as the 2005 you guys has in USA.

Since, I want to do my own maintenace. I want to beguin using Synthetic oil and was thinking about the one made in germany.

I am a little confuse if I can use this oil. I was checking info here and the only thing I found is this:

*If your car was made between 1998 and 2004, your car requires 502.00 oil. For a list of approved 502.00 oils, click here. 

If you car was made after 2004, your car requires 505.01 oil. For a list of approved 505.01 oils, click here. 

The 505.01 oil standard is the most recent - released July 2005.* 

Here is the back of the Castrol Syntec made in Germany. Whats your advice. THX

Ismael


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

This oil is commonly refereed to as German Castrol. It would be fine in your 2.0, though IMO a bit thin. I tend to lean towards thicker oils. You would have no problem running it, and as 30wt oils go it's on the thick side. If you want to run this oil you would be good to go.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=718643

GC megathread


----------

